# Torn ear



## hln917 (Jan 5, 2012)

Help please! Cappuccino and Shades, both lops who are bonded fought viciously tonight and Cappy bit off part of Shade's ears. We stopped the bleeding by pressing some warm water on her ears. Should I apply betadine and neosporin? Also what else should I do to keep her calm until tomorrow morning when I can get her to the vet. She normally has free range but we are keeping her in a cage tonight to seperate them and monitor her.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2012)

How to fix ripped ear: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=51212&forum_id=16&highlight=ripped+ear

Essentially, Clean the wound with betadine, then apply a thin layer of krazyglue over the wound surface. Pull the wound closed with butterfly bandaids, then wrap securely with gauze and tape. 

_NOTE to others: this treatment only works on ears - not appropriate for anything else, due to possibility for deep infection._

If that doesn't work, is there an emerg vet available? Apparently there is only a 4 hour window...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 6, 2012)

Just keep in mind that the neosporin pain relief is toxic.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2012)

Use the regular polysporin, not the triple antibiotic. Are we talking about a chunk bitten out, or a straight tear? 
Is anything appearing to be re-attachable?

Honestly, the only danger is if you can't stop the blood. It sounds like you've done that. From here on in, its about eliminating infection... if you can get the ear to look cosmetically normal again, great. It is worth reattaching if it is significantly large enough. A thin strip off the outside would likely grow back on its own, but try to re-attach anything else.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2012)

Helen can't make it online - RO is going down for her... will post a conversation transcript with her permission for more thoughts...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 6, 2012)

*pray*


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 6, 2012)

oh poor baby, that must be horribly painful. ray:


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh wow thats like a big chunk! Poor baby!!

I'd at least call a vet and get a pro opinion, it may be you just have to keep it clean and from getting infected, but it would comfort me to talk anyway.

I wonder what happened between the 2 of them???


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep, we developed the above process as a temporary fix until they went to the vet this morning... Looking forward to an update....


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 6, 2012)

ray:


----------



## hln917 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! It was such a stressful night. When I came home, my husband looked at me and said don't get upset, then he told me Cappuccino and Shades got into a fight and she became vicious and took off a chunk of her ears. I almost collapsed from stress of losing Sebastian during Xmas and now this. 

Just got back from the vet after a 4 hour visit. He said the ears were not infected. It shouldn't affect her much. He was a bit concern and thought she had a fever and was in the beginning stages of statis. Fortunately that wasn't the case, however he did see that she was having molar issues again. He had to extract another molar which unfortunately did become infected. So my poor baby will be on antibiotics and pain med now for the week. Hubby is away for the weekend so it shold be fun trying to syringe feed her the next couple of days if she's still sore from eating on her own. And I have a phobia of needles but my neighbor was nice enough to volunteer to administer the meds.

When Shades is stressed or not feeling well, she does not want her sister to bother her. She would jump on her sister. They have fought in the past and I have seperated them but it only lasted a couple of days and some fur. The vet told me girls will fight to the death, worst than boys. Unfortunately I have to wait till Shades' ear to heal before I can try to bond them again. Cappuccino doesn't understand why they are seperated.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad to hear the prognosis on the ear is good. Molars as well was convenient, eh? *sigh*

So sorry you, Shades and Capp are going through this


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 7, 2012)

I am glad she's going to be ok.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 7, 2012)

Are they both altered?


----------



## hln917 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes they are both spayed.

She still hasn't eaten on her own and refuses the CC. I'm trying to syringe feed her but she's fighting me like crazy and I'm trying not to stress her. She is drinking water though. Normally she starts eating on her own within 2 days. Hopefully by tomorrow.ray:


----------

